# R.i.p wilbur my baby morning dove. Now i own a diamond dove who hates me :/



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

I guess he had an interenal problem and thats why his mother abandoned him. He had bonded with me so hard that it took a giant toll on me yesterday when i found him lying there lifeless. I cried from yesterday afternoon all the way up until this morning when my bf, who i live with, bought me a diamond dove. Now i dont know how to bond with an already grown dove. He hasnt mated or bonded with anything yet so the people said he should be quick to bond with his owner. But so far he seems to REALLY dislike me. He even started making these wierd deep noices at me. He runs all along his perch and pretty much honks at me.. How do i get this bird to like me? With my old baby morning dove it was simple because i was the one nursing him to health. I know it sounds ridiculous to need this dove to like me, but i guess im co-dependent on these little flying angels now. I wish it was legal to own a morning dove. I seem to connect with them well. The baby completely bonded with me, and the ones in my apt complex sit by my staircase and let me approach them and today on the way to the pet store one of them flew with us, right next to the truck as we drove for almost half a mile. It was amazing.

I guess since i cant have my morning dove, i am happy to live with any dove. But this new one seems to hate me :/ what should i do.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

You might be mistaking the sounds of "come to me I am a sexy dove" for aggression or dislike. The behavior sounds like a combination of territorial and mating display.

But give it time. Just like it takes time for people to really gel after meeting it will take time for you and the bird to gel.


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

yes, i looked it up and i guess he is trying to show off his sexiness.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss . Be patient and just give it tons of attention and the bond will take place . I have a dear friend that is a breeder of exotic birds and she has told me many stories about taming untamed birds and how they would bond with her . She got a wild African Grey and tamed it , she said he was the best bird she ever had . You and your bird will bond ! That is so cool about the dove following ya'll to the pet store . 

Regards,
Stephen and Kathy


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

thank you. and yes it was amazing. I guess i kind of looked at it as a sign. Seeming as how the bird i had saved and thought i had nursed back to health was a morning dove, so for the same kind to follow me, made me feel better. I really do miss wilbur though  i keep crying over it. He was a wild bird and he bonded with me so much. Before he could fly he would use all of his might to jump out of the cage and run to me where ever i was in the house. He never left my shoulder unless he was in my hands or on top of my head. He used to coo directly into my ear and then go to sleep. I guess i bonded just as much to the little guy  wish i could have him back


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

*Doves*

I understand how you feel , no two birds are alike , but you will have another that will love you just like Wilbur did . I love reading these amazing stories and thank you for sharing on PigeonTalk . Keep us all posted about how things go with the other bird . My wife and I love to read these stories . You may be able to get a federal license to keep Morning Doves , I don't actually know , but you might want to look into it starting with your local Game and Fish Dept .


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Give your diamond time to settle in. It's terrifying to get beat up by other birds, put in a box by a giant, taken to a completely new place, and then settle in and live there with new giants. 

As far as I've seen though, the croaking noise is a good thing--my diamonds croak to each other for comfort usually and to find each other in the dark.


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

now he makes his little tooooo toooo (pause) tooo toooo noise. cant seem to find the meaning of it.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

say it back. you might get to have a conversation  my diamonds love to coo back and forth with me


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

imluvnit01 said:


> now he makes his little tooooo toooo (pause) tooo toooo noise. cant seem to find the meaning of it.


Give him time and be patience. I had a little Diamond Dove that I named Choo Choo. He would call to me chooo chooo...chooo chooo. I would call back to him and he would call back to me again. This would go one for ever! They can be sweet pets if you give them time to adjust and bond to you. 

Dawn


----------

